# Cities with snow



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Cities with snow

Athens, Greece

The snow capped mountains are now snow covered - Athens, Greece by Annabel Sheppey, on Flickr


Athens 17-2-2008(2) by messos80, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain

Barcelona 2010 - Snow by Ferran Rodenas, on Flickr


Barcelona under the snow 2010 by katythiers, on Flickr

Bilbao, Spain

Bilbao con Nieve 2006 by jarfil, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Denver, USA

Denver Snow by mluschek, on Flickr


Denver Snow Storm by Matthew_Roberts, on Flickr

Detroit, USA

Detroit Aerial by palsule_mahendra, on Flickr


Detroit by t.lauer, on Flickr


Detroit Snow by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Brasov, Romania

Brasov in the snow by rhnoakes, on Flickr


Brasov's Old Town by LiouRaye, on Flickr


Brasov with snow by DevelRed, on Flickr


Brasov square in the snow by rhnoakes, on Flickr


Snow City by 23gxg, on Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

gr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Johannesburg, South Africa

Snow on Ellis Park by ratwestern, on Flickr

Bratislava, Slovakia

01530045 by kiki*chic, on Flickr

Praha, Czech republic

Praga in the Winter by jafsegal, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

very strange too see Athens with snow


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ In Athens usually snows every 3 or sometimes 4 years; last large snow-fall was in February of 2008.


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Frankfurt, Germany

frankfurt snow blues by Scrooge2006, on Flickr


Frankfurt in snow by tetsumaru, on Flickr


Frankfurt in snow by tetsumaru, on Flickr


Frankfurt - Germany by Valter Figueira, on Flickr


Snow covered houses by crafterm, on Flickr


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Snow adds a magical quality to the cities . Wish it snowed where I live :sad2:
Nice thread !


----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

Oslo:
Capital and by far the biggest city. 0,9 mill. in the urban area, and 1,4 in the metro area. One of the fastest growing cities in Europe, and the whole city is under a massive development. The summers are warm(20 - 30 degrees), and the winters are cold(0 - -15). 2-3 stable months of snow each year.

Wiew towards the royal palace. Small part of downtown visible:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ergates/3267476839/ 

Typical street after heavy snowfall:








pictureninja.com

Side walk along main street, Karl Johans gate:








db.no

In front of the royal palace:








vg.no

Maybe not city proper, but this is actually within the city borders, and the subway runs all the way. The forrests surrounding the city is protected, providing the inhabitants with excellent hiking areas.


----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

Other norwegian cities:

Tromsø
The biggest northern city, 2000 km north of Oslo.









Longyearbyen
Not located on mainland Norway, but the island of Svalbard, closer to the north pole. Only about 1000 people living there, mainly due to research etc. 

Ålesund
A costal city on the west coast. This area is quite mild winter time, but also here snow is common in the winter.








hdpano.com

Vardø 
Or Várggát in Sami. Vardø is the easternmost town in Norway, and it is actually east of Saint Petersburg, Kiev and Istanbul. It´s located in the far north of Norway, and the population is around 2.500 today.

The port of Vardø, on the Barents Sea, remains ice-free all year round thanks to the effect of the warm North Atlantic drift. Vardø is usually referred to as Norway's only mainland town in the Arctic climate zone, although this is not strictly correct since the town is located on an island about 2 km off the northeastern coast of the Varanger Peninsula. 

Despite of it's extreme location, the climate is quite modest, with a average temperature in the coldest winter months of -3 degrees celcius.








flickr.com

Stavanger
Refered to as the oil capital, and the 4th largest city of Norway. The urban area holds 200.000 inhabitants, and the old wooden parts of the city is the largest in europe. The climate here is mild, and there are little snow during the winters.









During snow storm









Bergen
Second largest city with a urban area of some 350.000 inhabitants.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

some examples from Poland :

*Warsaw*




























*Krakow*














































*Gdansk*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful. Everything is so pretty under a fresh blanket of snow!


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Thats true. Keep the pix coming


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

wow, I just love when cities are covered with nice fresh snow.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Quebec city


Quebec city - snowstorm by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Quebec city by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Quebec city in winter by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Quebec city by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Quebec city by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Tallinn Estonia


Tallinn by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Tallinn old town by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Tallinn winter night by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Tallinn in winter by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Helsinki Finland


Helsinki by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Helsinki in winter by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Helsinki subway by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Helsinki by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Helsinki bookshop by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


winter in Helsinki by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Stockholm Sweden


Cafe Nova by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Snowy Stockholm by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Frozen Stockholm by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Snowy Stockholm at night by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Old lady in Stockholm by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Waiting... by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Stockholm by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Banff Canada


Banff downtown by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Snowy night in Banff by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Snowy Banff by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Ifrane - Morocco*


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

great compilation.


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Cities covered in white look great.


----------



## Thibxl (May 31, 2010)

Hello, 



























_Gent _- Album


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Zacatecas, Mexico


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Jerusalem , Israel


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Liverpool, England

Snow white Liverpool University by [email protected], on Flickr

Lviv, Ukraine

Lviv  by Moomi, on Flickr

Edmonton, Canada

Winter, the traces of snow by glasszz, on Flickr

Ankara, Turkey

Ankara in the snow by slolee, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Hannover, Germany

Winter by Low-Fi, on Flickr

Krasnoyarsk, Russia

Krasnoyarsk river station by kgbbristol, on Flickr

Albany, USA

Pearl St New Albany IN by brettmumaw, on Flickr

Rochester, USA

Rochester Castle by Rochester2007, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Venice, Italy

Snow in Venice by Dora Joey, on Flickr


Neve a Venezia by StefanoD, on Flickr

Kyoto, Japan

Kyoto Snowday by skijacski, on Flickr


room snow 2 by keikoleo, on Flickr

Lahti, Finland

Vesijärvenkatu, Lahti by viima, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Brno, Czech republic

Brno, Czech Republic by bluemoose, on Flickr


Brno in the morning by Emile Baizel, on Flickr

Plovdiv, Bulgaria

Plovdiv, Bulgaria , Пловдив by .:: Maya ::., on Flickr


Revival by proxima2, on Flickr

Why the hell there are so many beautiful Eastern European cities which I never heard of?!

Uppsala, Sweden

DSCN2337 (2) by Nick Uppsala, on Flickr


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

*Snow in Beijing*










http://blog.chineseathome.com/blog/2010/01/04/snowfall-in-beijing/

















picasaweb.google.com


























www.trekearth.com


----------



## sebi94 (Jul 9, 2011)

Stuttgart, Germany


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

Some from Oslo Norway









Flickr user cloveras
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bzzzt/3264688456/









Flickr user Tanukik
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tanukik/5960759404/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Flickr user TimoOK
http://www.flickr.com/photos/timokoo/5246907715/sizes/z/in/photostream/









Flickr user teeba
http://www.flickr.com/photos/teeba/3150977321/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Flickr user Adeel's 2nd Album
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3066225909/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Flickr user Kim Erlandsen
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kiim/4405185830/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Vantaa, Finland

Aviapolis by Esko Lius, on Flickr


Keravanjoki_Tikkurila by Esko Lius, on Flickr

Lappeenranta, Finland

Lappeenranta  by ichabodhides, on Flickr


----------



## Ujeen (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you very much for this thread ! Very impressive! I couldn't even imagine snow is possible in Israel, Greece or Mexico  You know when it's snowing almost half a year it's very annoying but when it happens once in a couple of years in places where it's almost impossible it must be wonderful. 
"White China" is amazing. I guess fellas from Korea and Japan could show some their gems as well


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

This is a beautiful thread, keep up the good work!

I will snoop around for some good ones!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Santiago, Chile*


Majestuosa es la blanca montaña by p0c, on Flickr


Nieve en santiago by Tonwa1, on Flickr


... by d-kings, on Flickr


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Berlin


















pix by me


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

Lovely thread! I'll look up some of my city.


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

Rotterdam december 2010:




















December 2009:


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Gdansk, Poland

Gdansk. Mariacka street by Denys Zadorozhnyi, on Flickr


Gdansk, Poland by DavidRHScott, on Flickr


amber street, Gdansk by Julen's, on Flickr

Halifax, Canada

first snow of the season in Halifax, NS (Dec 10 2005) by RicLaf, on Flickr


Halifax by ByHandCreations, on Flickr


A typical Halifax street by Walmink, on Flickr


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Deanb said:


> Tel Aviv, the 1950s


I thought winters in Israel were mild  with no snow

BTW nice pics kay:


----------



## woshiniyeye (Nov 25, 2011)

I am more interest how that actually happen.

___________________
"Where is human nature so weak as in the bookstore?"








Diablo 3 Items
diablo 3 News
diablo 3 power leveling


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Bologna. Italy.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/luigiworld/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leleraf/


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Turin. Italy.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/steraviz/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/snowydani/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mraquelbd/


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Zurich. Switzerland.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tandg/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andynash/


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

*Djemila-Sétif-North East of Algeria * 









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10543204

*Chrea-Blida-Central North of Algeria *









*
Constantine-North East of Algeria*
Taken by me 







http://www.constantine-hier-aujourdhui.fr/LesImages/photos/neige2007.htm


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Tulsa, USA

Snowy Tulsa by katiejimmy, on Flickr


Park, Street Level by TulsaMJ, on Flickr

Seattle, USA

25˚ and snow downtown by Oran Viriyincy, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

shanghai ,by 无名小鸟 on http://www.alaphoto.net/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=1004


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Lovely winter shots....:cheers:


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Jerusalem Israel


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beijing in snow*

By CSYLOVEZYD from www.gaoloumi.com/


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Cities are most beautiful with snow. :cheers:


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

India *Shimla*









http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/104207/5whimachal_shimla_snow.jpg









http://hpshimla.nic.in/newphotos/smla19.jpg









http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00802/shimla-winter_802684c.jpg


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Chihuahua City, Mexico*
From Flickr









































Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

vanadio said:


> I really hate the climate of my country --' It rarely snows...


That depends on where you live.. Here in the coast we barely get a flake thanks to the gulf stream 
Anyways here's a couple more:

Évora, Portugal



















Estádio da Luz, Lisbon








(it's hail btw)


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Tyrone said:


> I thought winters in Israel were mild  with no snow
> 
> BTW nice pics kay:


think again, Jerusalem and the Golan Heights get snow almost every winter


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Fern said:


> Évora, Portugal


^^That one looks nice! Looks like the cousin of the Greek town Fira, Santorini !!! 
Didn't expect snow falls in Portugal, alway imagine Mediterranean sunshine in this lovely small country! :cheers:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Forbidden City after this winter's first snow fall*


The Forbidden City by fingedude, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

WOW MARVELUS.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

ANY UPDATES.


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

little universe said:


> ^^That one looks nice! Looks like the cousin of the Greek town Fira, Santorini !!!
> Didn't expect snow falls in Portugal, alway imagine Mediterranean sunshine in this lovely small country! :cheers:


More so than in Israel, Algeria and Mexico? 
It snows in central and northern Portugal during the winter, because it's mountainous. It's just rarer in the south and on the coast, the ones depicted on my post 

Here's one more:

Vila Real


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Eu sabia que nevava em Portugal,mas nunca imaginaria que em cidades como Evora e Lisboa
parece que o unico lugar que n neva no mundo,é no meu estado


Nice pics:cheers:


----------



## supercard (Dec 31, 2011)

jihe0530 said:


> C’est l’histoire d’un homme devenu un jouisseur pour se venger d’être quitté, d’un père cynique parce que son c?ur était brisé. C’est l’histoire d’un grand frère qui a tout fait pour ne pas ressembler à ses parents, et d’un cadet qui a tout fait pour ne pas ressembler à son grand frère.[url=http://www.r4dskarte.com]r4 karte r4 gold r4 DS
> 
> carte ez flash, carte dstti carte ez flashcarte ez flash[/URL]C’est l’histoire d’un gar?on mélancolique parce qu’il a grandi dans un pays suicidé, élevé par des parents déprimés par l’échec de leur mariage. C’est l’histoire d’un pays qui a réussi à perdre deux guerres en faisant croire qu’il les avait gagnées, et ensuite à perdre son empire colonial en faisant comme si cela ne changeait rien à son importance.


that is cool! so amazing scenery,like the building,very nice.:bash:


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

Omsk by photographed-BOP4YH


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

In my city never never snow.


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

gabo79 said:


> In my city never never snow.


move to omsk


----------



## Sir Costa (Jul 26, 2005)

Great! Keep it coming! 

Btw.. surprised that no one has shown NY, Montréal, Toronto and Vancouver, as clichés as Berlin, London, scandinavian and russian cities.


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

Sir Costa said:


> Btw.. surprised that no one has shown NY, Montréal, Toronto and Vancouver, as clichés as Berlin, London, scandinavian and russian cities.


Omsk is a russian city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great updates indeed :cheers: keep them coming


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Fern said:


> More so than in Israel, Algeria and Mexico?
> It snows in central and northern Portugal during the winter, because it's mountainous. It's just rarer in the south and on the coast, the ones depicted on my post
> 
> Here's one more:
> ...



lovely scene.....I like it.:cheers:


----------



## Sir Costa (Jul 26, 2005)

Омич;87280558 said:


> Omsk is a russian city


I'm aware of this fact. I said that we know how do some cities look like during the winter, i.e. London, Berlin, scandinavian and russian cities... they are clichés, so are NY, Toronto, Montréal and Vancouver (not shown yet here).


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

It hasn't snowed in NYC yet. It did back in October but only a few inches fell then it went fast


----------



## Sir Costa (Jul 26, 2005)

Sarcasticity said:


> It hasn't snowed in NYC yet. It did back in October but only a few inches fell then it went fast


This is very uncommon, isn't it?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*QUEBEC CITY*









http://www.germaindominion.com/assets/10eec008908e430e9522fcfd3874a97b_Chateau_1280x960.jpg









http://pixdaus.com/pics/1229971116ftfsPdn.jpg


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

Sir Costa said:


> This is very uncommon, isn't it?


Last year was quite a snowy year for NYC - and colder as well. People were lamenting how there was a snowstorm almost every week. Now, it seems like we won't be getting any anytime soon, and the temps have been relatively mild for this time of year


----------



## Sir Costa (Jul 26, 2005)

Sarcasticity said:


> Last year was quite a snowy year for NYC - and colder as well. People were lamenting how there was a snowstorm almost every week. Now, it seems like we won't be getting any anytime soon, and the temps have been relatively mild for this time of year


I suppose last year it snowed enough for more than only one winter... lol


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Edmonton*







Annual average snowfall:

*Edmonton *123.5 cm (48.62 in)

Toronto snowfall of about 130 (52 ). 
Montreal 226.4(89.13)
Quebec City 316.6 (124.65)

Minneapolis, MN (housing, pop. 372,833): 49.9 in
Cleveland, OH (housing, pop. 444,313): 56.9 in
Salt Lake City, UT (housing, pop. 178,858): 58.5 in
Buffalo, NY (housing, pop. 276,059): 93.6 in
Syracuse, NY (housing, pop. 140,658): 115.6 in
Spokane, WA (housing, pop. 198,081): 48.8 in


It can get really cold here::cheer:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

That first one was a fun drive. I got a sense of the city, thanks. *Go Eskimos!*


----------

